# Nav radio intermittantly shuts off



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 2012 Eco with Nav and have experienced an intermittant issue where the Nav will shut itself off, no audio, no picture, no nothing. After about 15-20 seconds it comes back on by itself. I took it to the dealer and they pulled the radio out and checked all the connections and did some software updates. After it happend again I had the dealer look at it again, this time they called Tach and they advised it was most likely internal radio, so they replaced the radio. It's still happening so I had them look at it again and they basically said unless it starts acting up more frequently there isn't much they can do. The dealer seems to be doing everything they can to try to fix the issue and it only happens once every couple of weeks. I'm at 32k now and am afraid it will start acting up more frequently once it's out of warrenty but was told that since the problem was documented I should be covered for a while. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this issue?


----------



## jimmybones (Nov 14, 2012)

I have also had this issue over the past few weeks. just bought a used 2012 eco and a week or so after having it this happened.

the nav seems to lose power and as you mentioned, no audio or anything. it will flicker a few times and come back on. it seems to only do this when in Drive and restarting the car fixes the issue.

I'd be interested to see what the dealer says but after reading your post, it appears that I should wait for it to be a full blown problem...


----------



## Dealb (Oct 20, 2014)

I received a letter from GM with this issue on my 2011 cruze. It is bulletin 14311. They say it is a bad negative battery cable I believe and will be covered by warranty. It isn't a recall and won't appear. Call your gm dealer with your vin and your issues see if your cars are affected by bulletin 14311. Also you don't have to go to a chevy dealer, any gm dealer can repair it. I went to 2, neither had the part in stock, I had 1 order it, then when I went in the chevy dealer that has upset me on other issues said it would take them at least 3 hours to have it done. I left went to another GM dealer to fix my nav issue that the chevy dealer couldn't, they didn't have the part in stock, but they were able to fix my nav issue of always starting in Washington, D.C. And canceling a previous destination, even if one wasn't entered.


----------

